# Stock tank encoloser?



## crimsonrazac (Oct 20, 2008)

guess not i think ill go with boamasters 8'x3'x30''


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 21, 2008)

I have heard and seen pics of it done. I think someone on here has done it. 

I can't offer any advice though because I never tried it. But if your going to invest in that sort of money, I think there might be something a little more reptile friendly.


----------

